# Loaded the lang w/ Briskets & Spares



## smok'n steve (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is some Q-views, I wish my presentations were better for you but I was caught up in the serving process instead of the pics!!

We were having a re-union yesterday for family from out of state and I did up 25 pounnds(3) of center cut briskets and like 13 pounds of Spare Ribs.  I trimmed the ribs, and then made some boneless flaps out of the waste pieces.

Did some BBQ Beans and ABT's too:-)


----------



## doctor phreak (Aug 9, 2008)

man steve nice looking grub i bet your relatives from out of state were very impressed ..nice work...


----------



## capt dan (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks  like ya have a great spread for viddles. Good  job, great pics.


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 9, 2008)

Good looking food Steve. What no invite? I was just down the road a piece and since I have one of your offspring aren't I family?


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Aug 9, 2008)

ALL HAIL THE LANG SMOKER! 

Great looking grub Steve! That brisket looks fantastic. Well now that you mention it...the ribs look freakin awesome too!

Dave


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

Everything looks great.


----------



## richtee (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice work, Steve... Ya come a long way fast, man! Course.. a Lang helps  LOL!


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 9, 2008)

Good looking spread :-)

what's the stuff in the metal pot ? 
never thought to use a cook pot on the bbq. It looks like some sort of bean concoction - chilli maybe ?
Darn good idea anyway - might pop down to my local camping shop for something like that. It'd also be good for hot dipping sauces. Save me having to whip upstairs to heat the sate up in the microwave before serving. 
hmm, wonder if you can get a small cast iron pots (got me thinking now). 

Just out of curiosity, how many people were you catering for ? 
Wish I could get racks of ribs like that over here.


----------



## fred (Aug 9, 2008)

Man!  All of that looks great!  Those ribs look just right with the bone poking out.  I bet they were tender.

I'm interested in your beans there too.  What all did you have in them and how long do you cook them for?

Nice spread!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-Fred


----------



## vince (Aug 9, 2008)

looks great and I love your smoker, someday I hope to get a really nice smoker like that or build one myself


----------



## seboke (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice spread Steve!  Nothin like filling that big ol' smoker up!


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 9, 2008)

Great lookin Ribs and Brisket Steve.  Don't let rich give all the credit to the Lang
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We still gotta make the rub and cook em right.  LOL


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 9, 2008)

Absolutely awesome.  I like to say this every once in a while, " you just plain showin' off".  Incredible smokes going on there.  Like everything about it.

Scott


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Truely an awesome smoke Steve.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments:-)

Sorry no invite there Dick--I should have because everyone who showed up had to bring a dish---maybe I would have gotten one of your famous fatties!

Curious Aardvark--  It was BBQ beans in the dutch oven and we had 24 family total with all bringing something to share!!

Fred--for the BBQ Beans, I put any pork previously smoked like rib flaps, pulled pork or even pork loin bark.  For 5 pounds of "rinsed & drained" beans, I add 1 pound of pork, brown sugar, bbq sauce, water, hot sauce, pepper, bbq rub, etc.  The beans are light and dark red kidney (canned), so I just put them in the smoker for 2 to 3 hours to simmer and get smoke!!

The briskets(14 HOURS) hit 200 after 9 hours so I held them in my "baby" warmer at a warmer temp of 150 for another 5 hours.  The ribs total cook was 5.5 hours.

Steve


----------



## coyote (Aug 10, 2008)

smokin steve, I don't know how you do it..my grandfolks retired to maine. and if I remember it is still cold there at night.
I guess the lang keeps ya warm..have you ever done a lobster on her? I guess that might be a waste of good lobster though..good job..and the off spring the lang has looks real cute..


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 10, 2008)

I am not a seafood lover, but I have a friend who I think has steamed them in his Lang 60, by filling the baffle with water and cranking up the fire! Even though I don't eat it, my opinion is that smoke anf lobster don't mix if your already paying over 8/lb!!

Hell, I'll smoke at 10 degrees in the winter without gloves, she does thro enough heat to keep ya warm!

sms


----------



## cbucher (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice looking smoke you had there.


----------



## neens (Aug 11, 2008)

everything looks great there steve. I have a question for you, did you lower your main cooking grates? For some reason they look lower than normal to me.


----------



## lawdog (Aug 11, 2008)

Man Steve, wish I had your skills with the metal works, chow looks great


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 11, 2008)

Sort of Neens, When I did all the mods on the LAng 60, I installed cast iron bottom grates for ease of cleaning, heat retention, and to make grilling easier.  The grates are commercial restaurant charbroiler grates.  I think there is 11 of them at about 5" wide by around 22" deep.  Here is a pic of when they were new, half of them were newly seasoned and not smoked with yet so you'll see a color difference:-)  

To answer your question, they are around 3/4 inch thick which I believe makes them lower than the original grates by maybe 1/2" or more:-)


----------



## curious aardvark (Aug 11, 2008)

14 Hours !
wow - that's planning ahead lol. I get winged at if I'm 30 mins later with the food than I said I'd be (you don't rush good food right ?, right !)

Love the sound of the pork and beans. I have no idea what cut you call brisket as in england it's the cheapest beef cut you can buy and usually sold rolled and netted. I use it exclusively for burgers and grills (a grill is an irregular shaped burger eaten without the bun)
In fact I think the biggest learning curve I can see on this forum is trying to work out what cuts of meat everyone on the forum is talking about. We either don't get them in the uk or they're called something else.

Oh yeah that and never having used farenheit or cooked anything using farenheit temperatures :-) 

So just how often would you do a 14 hour hot smoke ? 
I mean is this like a weekly thing or just special occasions ?


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the same cut of meet in the UK would be a corned beef, but when we BBQ that, we get it fresh without the corned beef spices.  The cut is so tough that it needs to be cooked low and slow, and then rested for the best results:-)  My briskets were pretty much servable at 1o hours, but I let them sit in my warmer for another 4---can't hurt em!!!

For me, I do long smokes when I am having a party or going to one or just happen to get a deal on the meat!

sms


----------



## neens (Aug 11, 2008)

It looks like it gives you enough room for that 3rd shelf maybe enven a 4th if your smoking just ribs. Did you cut down the second shelf that came the lang? In that pic it looks smaller.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, I cut the original shelf down and welded some flatbar "sled rails" to the legs to make it easy to slide around.  It's good for doing jerky too:-) 

You'll notice the slide outs are made from the old original bottom grates


----------



## neens (Aug 14, 2008)

I thought thoes were the grates. Good way to make use of what you already have. With all the mods you have made im not sure ben would even know that was one of his.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm sure Ben would be interested in some of  Steves  ideas, and probably offer him a partnership for a shop in Maine!


----------



## ck311 (Aug 14, 2008)

That looks like some great Q and those are some pretty sweet mods to the lang. Wish I could have tasted it.


----------

